# Paint Protection Film



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Anybody have any opinions on this stuff?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Clear Bra? If that's what you mean it does a good job on the vehicles I've seen it on.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Clear Bra is actually one of the cheaper quality ones. There is a window tinting place in Murray, I think its called Tint Specialists that does one that is far and away better than Clear Bra. But yeah, I think they work well. Just make sure your paint is new and pristine if you decide to put one on, or it'll look funny.


----------

